

Video: The InnoDB Storage Engine for MySQL - morgo
http://http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2011/03/18/video-the-innodb-storage-engine-for-mysql/

======
thegoleffect
Actual link:

[http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2011/03/18/video-the-
inn...](http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2011/03/18/video-the-innodb-
storage-engine-for-mysql/)

